# How do you get bull minnows?



## Duff

Does anyone sell them or do you have to trap them?


----------



## captainblack

i use a cast net


----------



## lastcast

I've used a trap that looks close to this except mine has opennings on both ends. I tied a piece of fatty chicken back in the middle so it won't float to the top of the trap.
South Bend - Wire Minnow Trap MT-2369C

Skip


----------



## kelly1

cast net!


----------



## RODMIESTER

cast net...if I can't find bulls I look for finger mullet.


----------



## Flounderpounder

Just stake out a couple of cow minnows!

JK....Cast net, very shallow water. I just walk the shore line. Easy to sight fish for them. Great bait, very hardy.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Last time I visited Shoreline Park there was bull minnows everywhere.


----------



## dsar592

The best way that I catch them is to get several of the metal type round minnow traps with the opening on each end. Tie a small cord to them about 15 feet long. Crush up some fresh blue crab and then put them in the water. Try to put them in an area that is just a little deeper than the openings for the trap. I don't normally put them in water deeper that 24 inches. Bull minnows like to hang around rocks, reeds and other structure. This is where I have caught a bunch of them so look for an area like that. Many years ago I had some family members that rented a cabin on Dauphin island for a month and all they did was flounder fish. My grandfather and I would go catch bull minnows everyday the week before they came down. There were times that we would catch 30 to 50 dozen. Brings back good memories with my pawpaw. Good luck.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

just cast net in the shallow water by the bob sykes bridge


----------



## Charlie2

*Minnow Traps*

The only disadvantage of using a minnow trap is that you almost have to watch it like a hawk or people will (1) Steal the minnows or (2) Steal the trap.

I find it less stressful to use a cast net in shallow water. JMHO C2


----------



## captainblack

Charlie2 said:


> The only disadvantage of using a minnow trap is that you almost have to watch it like a hawk or people will (1) Steal the minnows or (2) Steal the trap.
> 
> I find it less stressful to use a cast net in shallow water. JMHO C2



completely agree, thats why i dont use nor own a minnow or pinfish trap, had one of each of those before, both were stolen, one out of the back of my truck one out of the water and i was only gone half an hour, also had a crab trap stolen out of the water once and crabs stolen many many times

had two nets stolen out of the back of the truck too, but as far as using a net vs trap for bait, agree completely, much less stressful and worrying to throw a net for them then have to stay right next to the trap until its full or risk losing it or it being emptied out and left on the shore


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

jims fish camp sells them, i think outcast does also


----------



## biggamefishr

Hot spots in gulf breeze also carries bull minnows


----------



## SHunter

Reel Stop on Pace south of Cervantes had some.


----------



## pcolabeachbum

Bait stores sometimes have them. Or you can catch them with a castnet. Look at Dizzy Lizzy's too.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

jims fish camp on cause way to pace


----------



## carman

I have 4 traps stolen in the last year, end up having to use the cast net last min, quite sucks.


----------



## OP-FOR

Cast in the shallows just early in the morning. they will be schooling. Careful though, if there is not enough light. Fingerling hard-heads will school also. 1 hard head on the line sucks. 100 hard-heads 3 inches long in a cast net SUCKS!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Faithnfishin

Had my trap stolen this year also, I was gone less than 30 minutes also. Bought new trap and keep it close but also got a bait net from santa this year.


----------



## Rich

The right trap in a shallow area with the right bait, I fill my livewell by the time I rig my rods, organize my gear and finish my coffee..

Tip: 
~check the ramp before you back a boat in
~About 45 min after sunrise until noon, bulls run close to the beach
~set trap on sand not grass. There's a reason why they appear light tan in color.

And my best tip~~ My trap sits with the top just below the surface of the water when placed correctly.


----------



## Boatjob1




----------

